# Please Help in buying air compressor!



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

I am going to start making pneumatic props this year and of course need to buy an air compressor. I have been doing a lot of research and know a bit about them now. My question is what does everybody else use?? I know there are quiet a few out there and just curious as to the size of the units everybody uses for props. I want to buy something decent sized now so i can expand down the road without having to upgrade the compressor, just maybe add some resevoirs. Harbor Freight has a great deal on a 21 Gallon, oiled, compressor for $139 right now. Just not sure about the quality and if its gonna last. Anybody have any experience with or know much about Central Pneumatic Compressors? I plan on using it for 3-5 props eventually. Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good question.
Definitely you want an oiled compressor.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What's the HP rating on it?


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Here are the stats for it : 

Heavy duty 3 HP motor 
120V 60 Hz 
7.0 SCFM @ 40 PSI 
4.9 SCFM @ 90 PSI 
4.3 SCFM @ 115 PSI 
Oil lubricated 
CSA Listed

Sounds perfect, I just dont want it breaking down a year from now, ya know?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks like good stats what is the brand?


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Its a Central Pneumatics from Harbor Freight. on sale for $139


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

One thing you need to consider is how fast will the compressor recharge, if your running one prop, a 3hp compressor will be more than plenty, but as you continue to add props the compressor might not be able to keep up with them.

the larger the motor, the quicker it will recharge. (otherwise the motor will run continuously all night not being able to keep up)

My pancake compressor is 2hp and 6 gallons, I can run one prop on it without a loss of pressure all night long.


----------



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

So what did you end up with? 

Are you happy with it?


----------

